# Yellow River



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thinking about fishing Yellow River sometime this week. This will be my first time fishing yellow out of a boat and I might be launching out of Brown's fish camp. I will be doing a little bream and bass fishing any tips and direction I should go?


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just head north on the river and fish the lillipad flats and coves


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Fish in a stump for bream.no close to it but in it.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys hopefully I will post pics.


----------

